# Lansky Turn-Box Sharpener... WOW! (Kinda a review)



## zulu45 (May 7, 2007)

I'm officially in shock. I was set on using a Lansky sharpening system, with the clamp and the set angles. As for my success, it was so-so. I was capable of getting an edge equal to the original edge by Benchmade on my Griptilian. However, on lesser quality knives, particularly the cheaper Buck knives (a $20 fixed blade, for instance) I had no luck at all.

After hearing the tons of comments about the Sharpmaker, and similar sharpening systems, I decided to pick up the Deluxe Turn-Box sharpener by Lansky. I'll be honest, I didn't expect much, though I figured it would be good for a portable sharpener.

So here I am, just sitting back, as I run this blade three times on each rod. To my surprise, this cheap-o $20 blade is as sharp as my Benchmade Mini-Rukus's factory-sharpened blade. Of course I know that it won't retain the edge as well as quality steel, but I'm totally amazed.

The box, which information can be seen here, isn't made of cheap plastic, but wood. A piece slides over, to where you can store the four ceramic rods. It features two sets of pre-drilled holes at 20 and 25 degree angles. Two of the rods are medium grit, and two are fine. I paid less than $20 for this, but it's going to save me a ton, now that I can give all my less expensive blades nice cutting edges.

I have not yet tested it on a Benchmade, as I would like to practice more on "lesser knives" before I attempt to use it on my good knives.

So, in conclusion, if you want to try a crock stick sharpener, but don't want to spend the ton for the Sharpmaker, give this a try. If you have a steady hand, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## cutlerylover (May 7, 2007)

Good to hear your happy with it...Its because your usign ceramic rods which I know alot of people prefer including myself...the sharpmake which I have uses the same thing, only triangular as you mgith already know...but for the price difference your system is the nexct best thgin if you cant afford the sharpmaker...Good to hear you can now keep your knives nice and sharp!


----------



## jbosman1013 (May 7, 2007)

if you really want to know how sharp your knife is drag the edge away from you on your thumb nail if you feel a bur or it scrapes your nail it needs more work to complete the process you will need leather and micro compound with a little pratice you will have a knife sharper than you have ever seen I do all my knives free hand and have never seen a knife sharper not even a cold steel but i have been doing this for about 15 years so that may help so if you need any advice feel free to ask I would be more than happy to assist


----------



## zulu45 (May 7, 2007)

I'll probably try to get a strop, but for now I think this will suffice. I didn't feel any burs on the knife when I tested it as you suggest, although I only tested the Griptilian I sharpened. I'm unsure as to if there are any burs on the Buck knife.

Spent the past few hours sharpening a lot of my knives. I didn't know I could get a Swiss Champ that sharp.

:rock:


----------



## jbosman1013 (May 7, 2007)

another thing is to watch your edge angle that is the most important part


----------

